# Tahitian Vanilla Essential Oil?



## LushishLux (Apr 6, 2011)

I am having trouble locating this. I found a fragrance oil but no essential oil. Is it not an essential oil?


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 6, 2011)

It's an absolute. Here's a link that will help. http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/eo/vanillaabsolute.html


----------

